# كمرة بسيطة بطول 12.3 متر



## مصطفى كريم (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هو الحد الاقصى لطول الكمرات البسيطة






هل يجوز عمل كمرة بسيطة بطول 12.3 متر مع التشييك على المومنت والدفلكشن كوي جدا وعملها بعرض وعمق كافيان وومع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الترخيم طويل الامد
ومرسل لحضراتكم المشروع كامل على السيف 

فأرجو الرد

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engraedye (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أكيد ممكن لكن الكمره ستكون غير اقتصاديه و جانب الاقتصاد وتقليل التكاليف مبدأ أساسي من أساسيات الهندسه.
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى كريم (2 مارس 2012)

engraedye قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أكيد ممكن لكن الكمره ستكون غير اقتصاديه و جانب الاقتصاد وتقليل التكاليف مبدأ أساسي من أساسيات الهندسه.
> وربنا يوفقك



فعلا عندك حق ولكن المالك مش مهم عنده التكاليف
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ملاحطات بسيطة -وان كان لا يحق لي ذلك لكن من باب الاستفادة من المناقشات:

1-لا اتوقع ان يقل عمق الكمرة المطلوبة عن المترين وهو غير عملي...قبل ايام قمت بعمل حسابات لكمرة طولها 12 متر وتحمل اقل من ربع هذه المساحة وحمولة اصغر حيث لا توجد جمولة فواصل فكان العمق المطلوب 80 سم وفيه 8 ااسياخ قطر 20 مم فما بالك وهو يحمل هذه المساحة الكبيرة
2- اتوقع ان سمك البلاطة المقترح 12 سم قليل جدا 
3- يظهر والله اعمل ان النظام الانشائي المقترح لهذه الصالة هو نظام الكمرات المتقاطعة Paneled Beams وفي هذه الحالة لكي يكون هناك Frame action فلابد ان تكون النسبة بين اطوال الكمرات المتقاطعة لا تقل عن 3/4 وهذا غير متحقق هنا...

اتمنى مشاركة اساتذتنا في مناقشة هذا المبنى وخاصة من حيث اختيار النظام الانشائي المناسب للاسقف


----------



## مصطفى كريم (2 مارس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ملاحطات بسيطة -وان كان لا يحق لي ذلك لكن من باب الاستفادة من المناقشات:
> 
> 1-لا اتوقع ان يقل عمق الكمرة المطلوبة عن المترين وهو غير عملي...قبل ايام قمت بعمل حسابات لكمرة طولها 12 متر وتحمل اقل من ربع هذه المساحة وحمولة اصغر حيث لا توجد جمولة فواصل فكان العمق المطلوب 80 سم وفيه 8 ااسياخ قطر 20 مم فما بالك وهو يحمل هذه المساحة الكبيرة
> ...



وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## usama_usama2003 (2 مارس 2012)

نعم ممكن ذلك..ولكن غير اقتصادي


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد .. ممكن توضيح لهذه النقطة ( هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=317917#ixzz1o06J2Mg8

فلابد ان تكون النسبة بين اطوال الكمرات المتقاطعة لا تقل عن 3/4


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (3 مارس 2012)

في نظام ال panelled beams نسبة الطولين L/LS لا تزيد عن 4/3 عشان ال stiffness للكمرات يكون واحد (السمك والعرض والطول EI/l=EI/L) عشان ميبقاش كمرة شايلة التانية ....ويشتغل الكمر ك grid action 
طول الكمرات ملوش دعوة بال frame action ......اللي بيحدد ال frame action هو تداخل حديد العمود مع الكمرات ...لتكوين عزوم سالبة وتقليل العزوم الموجبة ...فينتج عنه تقليل القطاعات عند التصميم.

بالنسبة لقطاع الكمرة ممكن يكون في حدود 130-160 سم حسب الاحمال....بس الافضل انك تشغل العمود معاك ...ويشتغل المنشا ك frame وفي الحالة دي السمك ممكن يوصل ل 80-100 سم 
والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (3 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ساقوم اخي الفاضل بتنزيل الملف وبحث المطلوب ولكن لي تعليق بسيط عي سؤالك هل يمكن عمل كمرة بهذا البحر ام لأ ؟ 
طبعا اخي الكريم يمكن تنفيذ كمرة بمثل هذا البحر حيث انني قمت بتصميم مسرح وكانت هناك كمرة بحرها الصافي 14 متر وقمت بعمل بتصميم الكمرة مع الاعمدة علي انها fram وقمت بعمل هانش للكمرة واقمت ياستغلال كون السطح النهائي غير مستغل بقطع الكمرة عند المنتصف وتصميم الاطار كامل وكان التسليح معقول جدا وجاري تنزيل الملف ودراسه موضوعك تفصيلا والرد لاحق باذن الله تعالي حتي اقوم بتسطيب البرنامح والاطلاع علي الملف
ولكن السؤال اخي الذي لابد وان يشغلك هوة كيفيه ربط قواعد الاعمدة لهذه الكمرة هذا مهم جدا 
مع الوضع بالاعتبار انه لايوجد بعلم الهندسه ماهو مستحيل طالما اخدنا بعين الاعتبار كل الاحتياطات المطلوبه وهذا من مبدا الاخد بالاسباب والله العلي القدير اعلم ولك التحيه


----------



## whnr2005 (3 مارس 2012)

مع الاحترام لاراء الزملاء الافاضل فان مبدا التكلفه يكون فى المشروعات السكنيه والخاصه اما فى المشاريع التجاريه وما شابهها فان مبداء التكاليف لايكون هو العامل الاساسى فى التصميم بل يخضع التصميم طبقا للمعمارى فانا اعمل فى احد المشاريع التجاريه والمشروع به 4 بدروماتbesment تحت الارض ومن الطابق الارضى يوجد عندنا كمرات بطول 16 متر وارتفاع 2.2 وعرض 2.00 وبتسليح علوى 100#32 وسفلى 60# 32


----------



## whnr2005 (3 مارس 2012)

والكمره تحمل اعمده جديده وهى اعمده دائريه بقطر 120 سم مستمره 15 طابق فلا مشكله من كبر البحر طالما توافرت اشتراطات الامان للتصميم وترتيب خطوات التفيذ والتدعيم والصب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2012)

whnr2005 قال:


> مع الاحترام لاراء الزملاء الافاضل فان مبدا التكلفه يكون فى المشروعات السكنيه والخاصه اما فى المشاريع التجاريه وما شابهها فان مبداء التكاليف لايكون هو العامل الاساسى فى التصميم بل يخضع التصميم طبقا للمعمارى فانا اعمل فى احد المشاريع التجاريه والمشروع به 4 بدروماتbesment تحت الارض ومن الطابق الارضى يوجد عندنا كمرات بطول 16 متر وارتفاع 2.2 وعرض 2.00 وبتسليح علوى 100#32 وسفلى 60# 32


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة.
بخصوص الكمرة drop beamالتي تتحدث عليها من الواضح انها كمره عليها احمال كبيرة (اعمدة او جدران قص) transfer beam فحسب طول الكمره 16 م في حالة الاحمال العادية (احمال منقولة من البلاطة) لا يمكن ان تكون بهذه الابعاد وهذا التسليح)؟.









اذا امكن التوضيح اكثر ومقطع طولي وعرضي لهذه الكمره .?


----------



## مصطفى كريم (3 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة.
> بخصوص الكمرة drop beamالتي تتحدث عليها من الواضح انها كمره عليها احمال كبيرة (اعمدة او جدران قص) transfer beam فحسب طول الكمره 16 م في حالة الاحمال العادية (احمال منقولة من البلاطة) لا يمكن ان تكون بهذه الابعاد وهذا التسليح)؟.
> 
> ...



رجاء ان تشترك معنا استاذنا الفاضل ونعرف راى حضرتك مهندس رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2012)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما هو الحد الاقصى لطول الكمرات البسيطة
> هل يجوز عمل كمرة بسيطة بطول 12.3 متر مع التشييك على المومنت والدفلكشن كوي جدا وعملها بعرض وعمق كافيان وومع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الترخيم طويل الامد
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اذا امكن ارسال المخطط الانشائي حتى يتم التدقيق ، حيث لا يوجد لدي برنامج السيف.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 مارس 2012)

Eng.Ahmed-Nabil قال:


> في نظام ال panelled beams نسبة الطولين L/LS لا تزيد عن 4/3 عشان ال stiffness للكمرات يكون واحد (السمك والعرض والطول EI/l=EI/L) عشان ميبقاش كمرة شايلة التانية ....ويشتغل الكمر ك grid action
> طول الكمرات ملوش دعوة بال frame action ......اللي بيحدد ال frame action هو تداخل حديد العمود مع الكمرات ...لتكوين عزوم سالبة وتقليل العزوم الموجبة ...فينتج عنه تقليل القطاعات عند التصميم.
> 
> بالنسبة لقطاع الكمرة ممكن يكون في حدود 130-160 سم حسب الاحمال....بس الافضل انك تشغل العمود معاك ...ويشتغل المنشا ك frame وفي الحالة دي السمك ممكن يوصل ل 80-100 سم
> والله اعلي واعلم



صح اخي ..انا اقصد grid action وليس frame action ...لابد ان تكون جساءة الكمرات متقاربة حتى يحصل grid action
مشكور على التصويب اخي الفاضل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 مارس 2012)

الموضوع مهم ...والحمد لله يشاركنا فيه المهندس رزق حجاوي واستاذنا ابراهيم عبد السلام وبقية الاخوة الافاضل الذين شاركوا ولا زلنا ننتظر بقية اساتذتنا الكرام ...
الموضوع للتثبيت حتى تسهل متابعته 

بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى كريم (3 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا امكن ارسال المخطط الانشائي حتى يتم التدقيق ، حيث لا يوجد لدي برنامج السيف.



اكون سعيد جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mhammad949 (3 مارس 2012)

أخي الحل إما بزيادة تسليح الضغط أو اللجوء إلى الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد


----------



## الغريب2007 (4 مارس 2012)

فنياً يمكن عمل كمرة بأى بحر كما تفضلت بعد حساب كل القوى والاجهادات المؤثرة عليها


----------



## ama-ce (4 مارس 2012)

المشروعات الخاصه تفرض علينا اختيارات خاصه. لدىٌ مشروع قام بتصميمه مكتب من اكبر المكاتب فى انجلترا وصل بحر الكمرات 30 متر وتم عمل الكمرات بقطاع صندوقى المهم هو حساب كل القوى والانفعالات, والكبارى ما هى الا كمرات بقطاع صندوقى او عادى, لكن اخطر شىء فى الكمرات ذات البحر الطويل والذى لاينتبه الى كثير من المهندسين لتركيزهم على حسابات الكمرات هو الاساسات لهذه الكمرات فاى حركه او هبوط غير متوقع بسبب منسوب المياه الجوفيه او مشاكل التربه ستظهر فورا شروخ قص فى هذه الكمرات وهذا ما حدث مع هذا المكتب فقد قام بجميع الحسابات والتفاصيل ومع ذلك ظهرت شروخ القص فى الكمرات نتيجة حركة التربه وساحاول ارفاق بعص الصور .


----------



## ArSam (4 مارس 2012)

أخي الكريم لتعم الفائدة ولنتمكن من المشاركة و/أو فهم المشروع وليتمكن الزوار أيضا من المشاهدة نرجو التكرم بالتقاط صورة للمسقط الأفقي مع الأبعاد لمساحات الأحمال ومقطع رأسي أو طباعتهم بصيغة الـ pdf مثلا ، ثم رفعها وذلك لعدم توفر برنامج السيف عند كثير من المهندسين والمشاهدين ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 مارس 2012)

من حيث المبدأ ارتفاع كمر بطول 12.3 م يجب أن لا يقل عن 1 م ..

للأسف الملف لم يفتح عندي بسبب استخدام نسخة Safe أحدث من المتوافرة على جهازي ..
يا ريت ترفق ملف أوتوكاد .. و يكون مخزن على 2007 ..

مع التحية .


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



ama-ce قال:


> المشروعات الخاصه تفرض علينا اختيارات خاصه. لدىٌ مشروع قام بتصميمه مكتب من اكبر المكاتب فى انجلترا وصل بحر الكمرات 30 متر وتم عمل الكمرات بقطاع صندوقى المهم هو حساب كل القوى والانفعالات, والكبارى ما هى الا كمرات بقطاع صندوقى او عادى, لكن اخطر شىء فى الكمرات ذات البحر الطويل والذى لاينتبه الى كثير من المهندسين لتركيزهم على حسابات الكمرات هو الاساسات لهذه الكمرات فاى حركه او هبوط غير متوقع بسبب منسوب المياه الجوفيه او مشاكل التربه ستظهر فورا شروخ قص فى هذه الكمرات وهذا ما حدث مع هذا المكتب فقد قام بجميع الحسابات والتفاصيل ومع ذلك ظهرت شروخ القص فى الكمرات نتيجة حركة التربه وساحاول ارفاق بعص الصور .


اولا اشكر اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومه حيث ان هذا ما قمت بالاشارة اليه بالمشاركه رقم 9 
وكنت اود لفت النظر لاهميه هذا 
ثانيا ارجو من الاخ صاحب المشكله رفع كامل ملف السيف حتي يمكن عمل استيراد للملف لاختلاف نسخه السيف عندي او رسم اتوكاد حتي نتمكن من التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الحيوي جدا بشكل علمي 
 ولكم جميعا التحيه


----------



## engabogabr (4 مارس 2012)

متابعين بشدة نرجو اكمال الموضوع .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذه صورة للمودل حتى تتضح انواع البلاطات والفتحة





ومرفق الملف المتولد عند تحويل النموذج من السيف الى الاوتوكاد (بصيغة اتوكاد 2004)
ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لحين يمدنا المهندس مصطفى بملفات الاوتوكاد الاصلية
--
البلاطة المصمتة سمكها 12 سم
طول الاعمدة 11.4 م


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 مارس 2012)

افترضت في تصميم سريع أن مجموع الأحمال الميتة و الحية = 1 طن / م2 .

يكون الحمل على الكمر الوسطي حوالي 5.5 طن / م .

باستخدام كمر 100 × 30 سم يكون التسليح السفلي : 4 قطر 30 تبدأ من كل طرف في الكمر مع عكفة 60 سم و طول البحر 11.4 و تتلاقى مع مثلها قادمة من الطرف الآخر لتشكل في الوسط 8 قطر 30 ، و التسليح العلوي 4 قطر 20 على طول الكمر ..

يضاف تسليح علوي إضافي عند المساند بقيمة 2 قطر 20 بحيث يصبح المجموع 6 قطر 20 عند المساند .

و تسليح القص : 2 قطر 10 كل 15 سم عند المساند و يصبح 2 قطر 10 كل 20 سم في الوسط ..

التسهم = 6 سم < من التسهم المسموح و هو مقبول .

لو يتم تزويدنا بالأحمال و أبعاد المقاطع يكون التصميم أدق .. لكن النتائج عادية و لا تدعو لأي تخوف .

هذا على اعتبار الأحمال على البلاطات حية + ميتة تعادل 1 طن / م2 قبل التصعيد .
من الممكن إرفاق ملف التصميم مع تفريد التسليح في حال التأكد من الأحمال .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 مارس 2012)

صورة 3d حتى تتضح الاعمدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2012)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما هو الحد الاقصى لطول الكمرات البسيطة
> هل يجوز عمل كمرة بسيطة بطول 12.3 متر مع التشييك على المومنت والدفلكشن كوي جدا وعملها بعرض وعمق كافيان وومع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الترخيم طويل الامد
> ومرسل لحضراتكم المشروع كامل على السيف
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس خالد على تفاعله مع الموضوع وارسال المخطط المعماري.
بناء على المعطيات السابقة 

سماكة البلاطة بحاجة الى تعديل لمساكة 150 مم بدلا من 120 مم.
بخصوص الكمره ذات الطول 11.85 م لا يوجد اي معطيات عنها.
هناك مشكلة بالاعمدة حيث ان عرضها 300مم وهي محملة بالاتجاه الضعيف weak axis وطول العمود 11.4 م ؟؟؟ يحتاج الى اعادة تصميم للعمود وزيادة العرض (تدوير اتجاه العمود 90 درجة) حيث يفضل ان يتم تصميم الكمره والعمود كاطار frame وبذلك يقل الارتفاع المطلوب وحديد التسليح للكمره . ولا يكون التصميم كمره مستندة على عمود simply supported beam on column لان ذلك سيؤدي الى تشقق منطقة الوصل بين العمود والكمره.
بالنسبة للاساسات لم تذكر قدرة التحمل للتربة او نوعية الاساس المستخدم.


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (4 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس خالد على تفاعله مع الموضوع وارسال المخطط المعماري.
> 
> بناء على المعطيات السابقة
> ...



اولا انا شاكر جدا لكل من تفاعل معنا وجزاه الله خيرا
ثانيا اعتذر جدا عن تأخرى امس واى شىء هتحتاجوه للمشروع انا ارسله على قدر المستطاع
ومرفق ملف الكاد بعد عمل تعديلات واستغلال حائط ووضع عمودان
وايضا ملف السيف بعد عمل تعديلات

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (4 مارس 2012)

اجهاد التربة 1.5 طن/م2
الاساسات المستخدمة قواعد منفصلة ونقوم برط القواعد والاعمدة من اسفل بميدة وقطع الميدة بعمود شمعة او col.nick وذلك لان المسافات كبيرة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## swahabe (4 مارس 2012)

لماذا نستبعد استخدام المنشئات المعدنية فى مثل هذة المشاريع حيث سنحصل على قطاعات صغيرة ودقة كبيرة فى المتانة مع وتنفيذ المتطلبات المعمارية لهذا المشروع


----------



## البار بوالديه (4 مارس 2012)

اخوانى عند تسطيب اتوكاد2012 اتسطب باليابانى عايز احوله انجليزى افيدونى كيف


----------



## عزيزفريد (5 مارس 2012)

ممكن طبعا عملها ولكنها هتكون غير اقتصاديه وممكن عمل جذء منها مقلوب لاعلي لو امكن ذلك


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 مارس 2012)

الا يوجد رد نهائى


----------



## ooosha89 (5 مارس 2012)

الهندسة خد وهات يا هندسة مش قفش


----------



## mazen khanfer (5 مارس 2012)

الموضوع مهم وارجوا اكماله .............

ولكن في حال تصميم العمود مع الجسر كفريم frame كيف تكون تفصيلة الحديد عند التقاء الجسر مع العمود ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مارس 2012)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> الا يوجد رد نهائى


 السلام عليكم
اذا راجعت جميع الردود ستجد

تصميم الكمره كما ذكره الاستاذ ابو بكر.
يطلب اعادة تصميم الاعمدة حيث ان ارتفاع العمود 11.85 م وعرضة 0.30 م قليل (عمود طويل ) حيث سيتعرض الى عزم moment بحده الادني w*L2/24 حيث L هو البحر (المجاز =span) الكمره بالاضافة للحمل من البلاطة.لذا نصحتك بتدوير العمود بمقدار 90 درجة .


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا راجعت جميع الردود ستجد
> 
> تصميم الكمره كما ذكره الاستاذ ابو بكر.
> يطلب اعادة تصميم الاعمدة حيث ان ارتفاع العمود 11.85 م وعرضة 0.30 م قليل (عمود طويل ) حيث سيتعرض الى عزم moment بحده الادني w*l2/24 حيث l هو البحر (المجاز =span) الكمره بالاضافة للحمل من البلاطة.لذا نصحتك بتدوير العمود بمقدار 90 درجة .



فعلا انا مع حضرتك ولكن اذا كان المعمارى لا يسمح
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 مارس 2012)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> افترضت في تصميم سريع أن مجموع الأحمال الميتة و الحية = 1 طن / م2 .
> 
> يكون الحمل على الكمر الوسطي حوالي 5.5 طن / م .
> 
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ابو بكر وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مارس 2012)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> فعلا انا مع حضرتك ولكن اذا كان المعمارى لا يسمح
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
اذا كان العمود فاشل من الناحية الانشائية بعد ان يتم تدقيقة ففي هذه الحالة الحل الانشائي هو الذي يجب تطبيقة ، لان المسؤولية الانشائية على المهندس المصمم وليس على المعماري.


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان العمود فاشل من الناحية الانشائية بعد ان يتم تدقيقة ففي هذه الحالة الحل الانشائي هو الذي يجب تطبيقة ، لان المسؤولية الانشائية على المهندس المصمم وليس على المعماري.



جزاك الله خيرا 
ورجاء المتابعة وهذا الملف المرفق


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 مارس 2012)

وانا قمت بحساب العزوم الناتجة من الانبعاج فى اتجاه طول العمود الصغير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مارس 2012)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> وانا قمت بحساب العزوم الناتجة من الانبعاج فى اتجاه طول العمود الصغير


 السلام عليكم
للتدقيق على العمود المطلوب

قوة الخرسانة، وحديد التسليح fy
مقطع لابعاد وتسليح العمود.
الاحمال الراسية vertical load (من التحليل على السيف).
العزم moment (من التحليل على السيف)
طول العمود من اعلى القاعدة الى اسفل الكمره..


----------



## ئاري مهندس (6 مارس 2012)

السلام العليكم...اخوان ما أكدر ألحق الموضوع وين أفتحه؟


----------



## ArSam (6 مارس 2012)

في هذه الحالة أنا كمهندس انشائي يلزمني اقناع المهندس المعماري بمتطلبات تدوير العمود ليتحمل الحل الإنشائي الآمن ، هل يسمح المعماري لنفسه بأن يركب سيارة لها عجلات دراجة هوائية؟؟ ، فهذا غير مقبول.


----------



## مصطفى كريم (6 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للتدقيق على العمود المطلوب
> 
> قوة الخرسانة، وحديد التسليح fy
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الديهي (6 مارس 2012)

الكمره مش ممكن يحصلها buckling بطولها الكبير ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ama-ce (6 مارس 2012)

ارتفاع العمود إذا وصل الى 11 متر فبمجرد النظر عرض العمود 30 سم لا يحقق اشتراطات الاكواد الثلاثه الامريكى والبريطانى والمصرى ولا بد من زياده عرض العمود ولا حظ ان الاعمده غير مقيده 
ومن حسابات سابقه لى وجدت ان عرض العمود فى الكود المصرى لن يقل عن 60 سم
اما حسابه بالكود الامريكى والبريطانى فقصه طويله داخل فيها تفاصيل العزوم العلويه والسفليه وجساءات القطاعات العلويه والسفليه وعزم الانبعاج فإذا اردت ان تحتفظ بعرض العمود 30 سم يجب القيام بكل هذه الحسابات طبقا للاكواد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مارس 2012)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي 

 
_السلام عليكم
للتدقيق على العمود المطلوب _
_

قوة الخرسانة، وحديد التسليح fy
fcu = 300kg/cm2 fy = 4000kg/cm2
مقطع لابعاد وتسليح العمود.
col 30*60 16fi18
الاحمال الراسية vertical load (من التحليل على السيف).
vertical load = 55 ton
العزم moment (من التحليل على السيف)
madd =12.6t.m حسلب يدوى عزوم الانبعاج
طول العمود من اعلى القاعدة الى اسفل الكمره..11m
__السلام عليكم_
_بناءا على المعطيات السابقة_
_فان حديد التسليح غير كاف._
_يطلب اليك التدقيق حسب برنامج PROKON_
_حيث ان المطلوب 16Y25MM والكانات 3Y10mm/140mm_


----------



## مصطفى كريم (6 مارس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم
> ...



جزاك الله عنا كل خير وزادك علما وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مححمد عبد السلام (7 مارس 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2012)

ارجو من الاستشاري ابراهيم ان يرفع لنا ملفات المشروع الذي وعدنا به


----------



## eng_dwairi (9 مارس 2012)

using post pensioning recommended for this span length ranges ... but it is possible 
but be care .... if u speak about deep beam 
special design must be done
good luck


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك مهندسنا الكريم
ارجو من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
اوجه عناية سيادتكم إلى موضوع هام جدا وهو الموضوعات المخالفة
حيث يقوم بعض الاعضاء بالتسجيل على الملتقى بأسماء غريبة ويقومون بإنشاء مواضيع مخالفة قد تكون اعلان عن سلعة او عن موقع او موضوع لا يمت للهندسة بأي صلة وخاصة قسم هندسة الطيران
لذا ارجو من سيادتكم التحقق من هويتهم ومنعهم من التسجيل على الملتقى او منعهم من كتابة تلك المواضيع وهي معروفة شكلا
والله الموفق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

اضيف الموضوع الى 

متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية


----------



## مهندس سمير (10 مارس 2012)

انه وللاستغناء عن حساب السهم (الدفليكشن) يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الكمره اكبر او يساوي L/14 اي 12.3/14 وهذا يساوي 88 سم ولناخذه 100 سم وبعرض 40 سم وبالتالي الوزن الذاتي للمتر الطولي هو 04*1*2500 ويساوي واحد طن وعلى اعتبار ان تباعدات الكمرات الحامله للبلاطه هي 5 متر فهذا يعني ان البلاطه باتجاه وحيد وهي بلاطه نهائيه (لا يمكن الوصول اليها) وبالتالي ليكن حملها 600 كغ سواء كانت البلاطه مليئه او هوردي وبالتالي المنقول للجسر هو 1.5 طن للمتر اي أن حمل الكمره الكلي هو 2.5 طن للمتر الطولي وبالتالي يكون العزم كاستناد بسيط هو (12.3 * 12.3 * 2.5 /8 ) وهذا يساوي تقريبا 47.5 طن 
وعليه يكون حديد التسليح يساوي ( M / 0.9 *h *fy ) وباخذ اجهاد الفولاذ يساوي 2400 يكون حديد التسليح يساوي 23.4 سم 2 اي ما يكافيء 8 قضبان قطر 20 ملم 
ولكون حديد السوق باطوال 12 متر نضع الحديد بالمنتصف وبالتالي يكون التوصيل ليس في منطقة الشد
الآن رد فعل حمولة الكمره على العمود هي (الحمل *البحر/2) اي (2.5*12.3 /2 ) وهذا يساوي 15.4 طن وبالتالي يكون لدينا وعلى اعتبار ان اجهاد التربه هو 1.6 طن فان مساحة الاساس تساوي 15.4 /1.6 اي 9.7 متر مربع 
وباخذ الجذر على اعتبار الاساس مربع تكون ابعاد الاساس 3.15 *3.15 اي ان طرف الاساس عن مركز العمود 1.575 متر وبالتالي لا يوجد تداخل بالاساسات ........وارجوا الله ان لا اكون وقعت بالخطأ وان كان فهو مني وان كان الصواب فهو من الله جل في علاه .......لكم تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى كريم (10 مارس 2012)

مهندس سمير قال:


> انه وللاستغناء عن حساب السهم (الدفليكشن) يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الكمره اكبر او يساوي l/14 اي 12.3/14 وهذا يساوي 88 سم ولناخذه 100 سم وبعرض 40 سم وبالتالي الوزن الذاتي للمتر الطولي هو 04*1*2500 ويساوي واحد طن وعلى اعتبار ان تباعدات الكمرات الحامله للبلاطه هي 5 متر فهذا يعني ان البلاطه باتجاه وحيد وهي بلاطه نهائيه (لا يمكن الوصول اليها) وبالتالي ليكن حملها 600 كغ سواء كانت البلاطه مليئه او هوردي وبالتالي المنقول للجسر هو 1.5 طن للمتر اي أن حمل الكمره الكلي هو 2.5 طن للمتر الطولي وبالتالي يكون العزم كاستناد بسيط هو (12.3 * 12.3 * 2.5 /8 ) وهذا يساوي تقريبا 47.5 طن
> وعليه يكون حديد التسليح يساوي ( m / 0.9 *h *fy ) وباخذ اجهاد الفولاذ يساوي 2400 يكون حديد التسليح يساوي 23.4 سم 2 اي ما يكافيء 8 قضبان قطر 20 ملم
> ولكون حديد السوق باطوال 12 متر نضع الحديد بالمنتصف وبالتالي يكون التوصيل ليس في منطقة الشد
> الآن رد فعل حمولة الكمره على العمود هي (الحمل *البحر/2) اي (2.5*12.3 /2 ) وهذا يساوي 15.4 طن وبالتالي يكون لدينا وعلى اعتبار ان اجهاد التربه هو 1.6 طن فان مساحة الاساس تساوي 15.4 /1.6 اي 9.7 متر مربع
> وباخذ الجذر على اعتبار الاساس مربع تكون ابعاد الاساس 3.15 *3.15 اي ان طرف الاساس عن مركز العمود 1.575 متر وبالتالي لا يوجد تداخل بالاساسات ........وارجوا الله ان لا اكون وقعت بالخطأ وان كان فهو مني وان كان الصواب فهو من الله جل في علاه .......لكم تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ولكن هذا الحل تقريبى والافضل فى مثل هذه المشاريع ان يكون الحل اكثر دقة باْستخدام برنامج بروكن مثلا فى الحل
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ali&anas (10 مارس 2012)

أرجو المساعدة في خطوات تصميم الكمرة المقلوبة والكمرة بشكل حرف l مع الشكر ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## ali&anas (10 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2620104&posted=1#post2620104#ixzz1okd8r2E8


*أرجو المساعدة في خطوات تصميم الكمرة المقلوبة والكمرة بشكل حرف (الـ )مع الشكر ارجو سرعة الرد*​


----------



## باسل العلكاوي (5 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## waleed1988 (5 يونيو 2012)

عادي انا معايا كمره طولها 10 متر ويادوب عمقها متر ومبني اداري


----------



## هارون الخليفة (5 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إذا طول الكمرة عن 10 متر 
لابد أن نأخذ فى الإعتبار Frame action


----------



## هانى حميده (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mzawaya2004 (11 يونيو 2012)

انا اشتغلت كمرة 12 متر قبل سنة والحمد لله مافي مشكلة كان عمق الكمرة بحدود 70 سنتمتر متدلي والمشكلة اللي صادفتني انو المالك غير ذي خبرة بان هذه الكمرات غير اقتصادية وكان التسليح 8 قضيب قطر 25 ملم طبعا حسبتها بكل الحسابات وباكثر من برنامج وقدمت التصميم للمالك لان كان عبارة عن مخزن ولكن المشكلة بعد التنفيذ قال انت خسرتني قلت يارجل انا قدمت المشروع محلل وكان صاحب المشروع مهندس بس للاسف يشتغل بالتجارة ومش فاهم اصول التصميم الا اضطريت ان اجلب الكود الامريكي امامه للدفاع عن نفسي ويبقى المالك يارجل كان حطيت 4 شيش بس سيدي وسادتي نصيحتي لكم بهكذ مشاريع عمل عقود رسمية مع المالك توضح هذه الامور تجنبا الخوض مع الناس بمحاكم الدفاع عن النفس وانت رجل علم تحياتي لكم


----------



## كمال محمد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يوجد أي مشكلة ولكن كما ذكر الاخوة المهندسين أنك لو جعلت الأعمده تشتغل مع الكمرات كنظام Frame Action
فالحل أفضل بكثير من Simple support من أجل الكلفه الاقتصادية

وقد قمت بتصميم مسجد من سنه وكان المجاز للجسر 16 متر وبعمل نظام Frame action احتجت فقط الى ارتفاع 120سم للجسر فقط

ودمتم بود


----------

